# Port make in jail hangs on "Making all in doc"



## jabber (Sep 17, 2009)

I've been trying to find out why make hangs while trying to install any port within a jail.  I closely followed 15.6 in the handbook, to create the jails.

The only thing I can think of at this point is there's some dir or ln-s missing.  But I'm having a hard time figuring out which one; as I've been searching and staring at it for the past 20 hours.

Please help!
Cheers,
jabber


----------

